
The Surprising Resilience of the Patent System [by Stanford Prof. Mark Lemley] - dctoedt
http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2784456
======
dctoedt
FTA: "... Of the four reasons people litigate patent cases other than to win
on the merits, three (nuisance-value settlements, bullying, and regulatory
gaming) are actively socially harmful. The patent litigation system imposes
substantial costs on third parties, and most of those third parties are
themselves innovators. It may be worth paying those costs if there is evidence
that patent litigation is supporting new invention. But absent that evidence,
the patent litigation system looks more and more like a drag on society. ...
That doesn’t mean we can just get rid of patent litigation. ..." (at p.64-65)

